# Where can I get endlers?



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I would like to get maybe 2-3 endlers to go in my shrimp / pygmy cory tank. I didn't know if they have any at petsmart or petco, or anywhere that they have them.... I am really interested in these guys, but i can't order them online, so anywhere u can think of?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have never seen, nor will ever see Endlers at any Pet store.

Go to a LFS. Most FW LFS's have some in nice, planted tanks. If not, then ask them to order some for you or you have to order off line.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmm...... do you live by any metro areas? If I'm looking for a fish that I can't find locally I start called fish stores in my nearest metro area. 

Once spring roles around I will should have lots of black bar endlers for sale online and locally. They are in all my tanks driving me crazy:-?.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Yhey have them at azgardens.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, I live right by kc metro. I'll see if i can find any good fish stores! Thanks! Also if I end up not finding endlers, what should i use to tank their place? thanks again


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hey guys, i called around, and they seem 2 be really popular with customers, and most stores aren't getting more till march. . I think I'll get mosquito rasboras instead. I've never had them, but they are very cute, interesting little guys. They seem like they will get along well with my pygmy cories, and shrimp. They are no endlers, but they are VERY interesting, and i think petsmart usually has some in sstock, but correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Try local Aquarium Society/Clubs. May be the best way to obtain rare and healthy specimen and good advice/info from fellow members. Most of rare and/or sensitive fishes are found thru club member in NYC.
I used to give away Endlers to other hobyist when I had them since breeds like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## joseph7787 (Jun 5, 2011)

you can get some beauty’s from The Endler shop: http://endlers1.com


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

My Petsmart recently had only two, and I grabbed them both faster than you can blink! Before this, I'd never seen one "in person," only online. Petco didn't even know what endlers were! I recently found a wonderful LFS (although it's an hour away) that has them, and I got two more. Endlers are delightful! They are not skittish at all, which I didn't expect. They readily come to me for food, and are not upset with water changes, and are so colorful. I normally don't care for small fish, as they tend to be shy, and dart away. Not endlers. They are like guppies in temperament (of course, they are in the same family), and I love their calm, intelligent, inquisitive attitudes. They are also not as rowdy as male guppies, IME. I have only males, by the way. I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## EndlessEndler (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd be glad to send you a million of them. They reproduce so fast, I had to pull out all the females to a separate tank and then fish out the babies so they can eventually mature and I can sort them out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Endless, if you notice the date, this is a very old thread. Most likely the OP has already had her issue resolved lol. Always check the date before posting!


----------



## Holstein (Mar 16, 2014)

my pet smart carries males --whoops sorry didnt realise it was old just saw the new posts


----------

